# Super fund growth



## blinkau (30 October 2007)

I am doing some research into super funds and was hoping you guys could help. I have found stacks of info on ATO/APRA etc on the topic and its growth to date. What I haven’t been able to find is information showing its expected growth into the future or what they expect it to reach. Can anyone guide me to some web sites that may be helpful?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mazrox (30 October 2007)

Are you looking for projections for total Super funds held by Australians into the future? 

Maybe budget papers might have projections?

Or there must be some sort of industry body that would be looking at that sort of info?

Maz


----------



## Mazrox (30 October 2007)

Just had a "google" - try this:

ASFA - http://www.superannuation.asn.au/ 
The peak superannuation industry body in Australia. Includes policy, research, events, publications, professional development and membership.

Maz


----------



## blinkau (30 October 2007)

Mazrox said:


> Just had a "google" - try this:
> 
> ASFA - http://www.superannuation.asn.au/
> The peak superannuation industry body in Australia. Includes policy, research, events, publications, professional development and membership.
> ...




Thanks one of the articles on the site was very helpful.

I have had another google as well trying to find a graph or some figures to what they project future may reach by say 2015 etc


----------



## blinkau (30 October 2007)

Not sure if anyone is interested by if this is true imagine what it will do to the market

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...0-over-15-years/2007/08/27/1188067006247.html


----------

